# Feeling Hurt :(



## Sunshine_Fette (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello and thank you for reading this and sorry if it sounds like I am being a whiny baby. 

I have a friend I met online and have been talking to her for almost 7 months. We used to talk about everything and I considered her a good friend, someone that I would have hoped to meet one day, she is also a bigger girl like myself. I have always known that she did not like webmodels, but I did not want that to impact our friendship and so I told her about it so she did not find out for herself. Big mistake. She went on to tell me basically I was a horrible person because all webmodels are and alllll the negativity she has regarding them is now pushed onto me. She never stated actual reasons, just a lot of insulting comments, it was "you all give big girls a bad name, all of you are attention seeking b's" Needless to say, she is no longer my friend (her choice) and that is sad. 
I guess I'm posting this because I am hurt, I know I will get all sorts of comments for my decision, but did not expect to lose someone that I cared about. I guess in the big scheme...she didn't care much about our friendship anyways. 
Has anything like this happened to anyone before?


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Dec 14, 2014)

oh shoot...i think i posted this to the wrong area..


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 14, 2014)

I know you have probably heard this before, but it is her loss. From the sounds of it she has some deep issues surrounding models and that has nothing to do with you. She obviously didn't value your friendship much if this is all it took to make her stop talking to you and call you such horrible names. You don't need a person like that in your life. You made the right decision in telling her and she showed her true colours, and for that she has lost you as a good friend. You haven't done anything wrong and it isn't fair for her to push her own issues onto other people.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not sure you posted this in the wrong place. 

And welcome!

I have a lot of friends who are webmodels. They're just people who choose that for a living or to earn extra money. I don't know how (from a financial point of view) that makes them any more or less horrible than a fashion model or anyone else who uses their body to earn a living but I think you dodged a bullet with this friendship ending because she didn't value you as a person and had a lot of negative assumptions, which you don't need in your life.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you two for your kind words, I feel better.  Yeah, if someone was so willing to drop me so quickly it's not worth it...


----------



## bmwm2001 (Dec 27, 2014)

my girlfriend who I've been seeing for a year now is a burlesque dancer. She gets onstage and does her acts which involve taking clothes off infront of a male and female audience and is loved for it. Her friends go to see her, my friends go to see her.
Even though they might not do it themselves nor be comfortable with their own partners doing it, they are still great friends because doing something that makes them feel happy and good is way way more Important.
If a friend told me not to do something i liked and made me happy because they disagree... Actually its never happened, because they are friends and friends wouldn't ever want me to be unhappy


----------



## BCHolly (Dec 30, 2014)

I know your hurt, but really, take no notice. It's your life and you make your own choices and if she was a true friend then she would support you on your decision. hopefully she just needs time to come round to the idea, and you can go back to being friends again, but if not, it's her loss. I'm sure you'll do amazing as a webmodel so focus on you and don't let others bring you down xxx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2015)

Seven months? Be glad you dodged that bullet early on. How much of your hurt is because of friendship lost and how much is from feeling judged/neglected?

Don't mourn the "loss" of her judgment. Instead, question why you feel the way you do and then ask yourself what you can/want to do to feel better about yourself.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Jan 3, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seven months? Be glad you dodged that bullet early on. How much of your hurt is because of friendship lost and how much is from feeling judged/neglected?


It was genuinely the loss of friendship part just because this has never happened to me before and didn't understand how someone could just drop someone so easily. 



BCHolly said:


> I know your hurt, but really, take no notice. It's your life and you make your own choices and if she was a true friend then she would support you on your decision. hopefully she just needs time to come round to the idea, and you can go back to being friends again, but if not, it's her loss. I'm sure you'll do amazing as a webmodel so focus on you and don't let others bring you down xxx


Thank you and you are right!


bmwm2001 said:


> Actually its never happened, because they are friends and friends wouldn't ever want me to be unhappy


Yes, exactly


Thank you everyone for the comments


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree with some other comments as it is her loss and she obviously has some issues she meeds to get help with. 
Sadly, I'm recently in the same boat with you with a long time online male friend of about 6 years. 
A guy from this website that I actually met on another site first. We had become very close friends and have had romantic feelings for each other and have been planning on meeting. He lives in France and well...I recently found out he's been telling another woman the same things he's been telling me and obviously lying to both of us.
I even asked him if there was any other woman he was interested in and he lied over and over and said no. I found out she flew to meet him. I was pissed/very hurt. It wouldn't have been a problem if he would have just told me about her..if he hadn't kept lying to me and telling me all these romantic things and that he loved me, wanted to be with me, make a life with me etc. etc... and would have told me he met her and is apparently planning on moving tone with her, had he just told me when they met and apparently hit it off, I would have been fine with it but his lies have gone on and him leading me on has been going on for years now. I've chosen to never speak to him again. I dont need liars in my life. I've tried contacting the other woman to let her know what kind of guy he is and that he's been lying but she has yet to contact me back but I didnt spill the beans to her....just let her know she might want to know some things about him she obviously doesn't know about his integrity and lying.

I'd say its better to have this happen now than later...but honestly..if you told her the truth and she cant accept it, it truly is her loss. Ive made some female friends online but none ever seem to want to get very close for some reason. I hope this girl realizes that she is very selfish and unnecessarily judgmental. Best of luck to you


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh wow, I'm sorry to read that! I have been finding out recently that for some people it is easier to lie than be up front about their feelings and that is incredibly unfair and awful of him to have done to you.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 10, 2015)

No worries hon  thanks for the concern but I have put him out of my mind since I hate liars. Lies ALWAYS come out, one time or another and I just dont want anything to do with that stupidity mess. Im too old/mature for games.

I hope you're feeling better


----------



## Lamia (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunshine_Fette said:


> Hello and thank you for reading this and sorry if it sounds like I am being a whiny baby.
> 
> I have a friend I met online and have been talking to her for almost 7 months. We used to talk about everything and I considered her a good friend, someone that I would have hoped to meet one day, she is also a bigger girl like myself. I have always known that she did not like webmodels, but I did not want that to impact our friendship and so I told her about it so she did not find out for herself. Big mistake. She went on to tell me basically I was a horrible person because all webmodels are and alllll the negativity she has regarding them is now pushed onto me. She never stated actual reasons, just a lot of insulting comments, it was "you all give big girls a bad name, all of you are attention seeking b's" Needless to say, she is no longer my friend (her choice) and that is sad.
> I guess I'm posting this because I am hurt, I know I will get all sorts of comments for my decision, but did not expect to lose someone that I cared about. I guess in the big scheme...she didn't care much about our friendship anyways.
> Has anything like this happened to anyone before?



I have to say what sort of dumb ass would end a friendship over something like web modeling..:doh: Sounds like this person is a rigid self righteous bitch. I would feel the same way as you. Just remember you're awesome.


----------

